# Tip your driver... get discount on next ride



## Planman422 (Mar 30, 2019)

To encourage passengers to tip more often how about U/L offer a discount on the passengers next ride if they tip their driver a certain amount. Any thoughts?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Planman422 said:


> To encourage passengers to tip more often how about U/L offer a discount on the passengers next ride if they tip their driver a certain amount. Any thoughts?


Never gonna happen


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Planman422 said:


> To encourage passengers to tip more often how about U/L offer a discount on the passengers next ride if they tip their driver a certain amount. Any thoughts?


you're giving away Company Revenue.
Uber would rather initiate their
_ *driver app doomsday protocol 2.0 *(remote execution of drivers)_


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

The only way that would ever happen is if Uber starts taking a portion of the tips.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Planman422 said:


> To encourage passengers to tip more often how about U/L offer a discount on the passengers next ride if they tip their driver a certain amount. Any thoughts?


Uber's gonna shame their customers into tipping and eat the cost just so you can make more???
 LOL! :laugh:


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Planman422 said:


> To encourage passengers to tip more often how about U/L offer a discount on the passengers next ride if they tip their driver a certain amount. Any thoughts?


Every time you think up an idea like this, ask yourself what the benefit would be for Uber or Lyft. If the answer is "none" - or in this case worse than none because they'd lose money by giving discounts, you know it is a pie-in-the-sky dream that will *never* happen.

Hint: Uber and Lyft don't care if you get tips.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

CTK said:


> Hint: Uber and Lyft don't care if you get tips.


I think they do care, especially if the tip is made thru the app by a pax. Think about it. Each tip transaction cost them money in the form of credit card processing fees.

A $10.00 tip may cost them 20 cents to process.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> you're giving away Company Revenue.
> Uber would rather initiate their
> _ *driver app doomsday protocol 2.0 *(remote execution of drivers)_


Is that Baghdad Uber pool IED 
In northern Turdistan ?


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Sorry bud. The gravy train is coming to an end as both Lyft and Uber are public and your earnings as a driver will be going lower. Even with lower driver payouts both companies have gained more drivers. They will have to show increasing revenues and lower costs. If they don't their stock will keep going down and senior management will lose their jobs and stock options. Senior management who can leave are leaving both companies - rats don't stay on sinking ships. 

Soon they will find a way to lower your ride earnings by increasing the amount they charge a rider that tips regularly, increasing their fees and/or lowering their mile/time rate they pay by a few cents every quarter so that when you do receive a tip it will seem you didn't lose anything but you will. Lyft will be first to do this then uber will follow if seems lyft can make it work.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

There are people dumb enough to drive for .40 a mile. You have to wonder what is the bottom amount that is Uber can pay out and still maintain enough drivers. .30 or .25? Whatever the bottom number is they will eventually get there.

Actually with Lyft they regularly send pings for people 8, 10, 12 miles away with no reimbursement for the long pickup. So people in markets paying $0.60 a mile are already driving for less than $0.30 a mile in some cases.


----------

